
DOM.js – A lightweight DOM manipulation library - richardgorman
https://github.com/richardgorman/DOM.js
======
nacs
Zepto.js [1] is 9KB gzipped and is API compatible with jQuery (mostly).

[1]: [http://zeptojs.com/](http://zeptojs.com/)

